# The Amazing Earthship  ......a totally eco-friendly, inexpensive style of living !



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 20, 2014)

I always like to look at these self-sufficient homes, and think it would be great if more people lived in this fashion, so we didn't just take away from our earth, without returning something back, needlessly. 
The Earthship is an innovative way to use up leftover and wasted materials to build a home that is not only cheap (under $7000 for a basic one), but can be a total survival home, at least for a Minimalist lifestyle minded person. 

It is designed to stay at about 70F year around, and utilizes solar heating and power; so you would need very little extra heat, except in the very coldest days. There are greenhouses built into the house, so you can grow your own fruit and veggies year around, and it is even adaptable to having a fish pond or chicken run, to provide meat if you choose.
This article shows several sizes and styles, and while some of them are definitely kind of strange looking, some of the rooms are beautiful. I particularly like having the banana trees growing in the living room ! 

Anyway, here is a link to the article, and all the pictures:
http://www.realfarmacy.com/10-reasons-why-earthships-are-freakin-awesome/


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I always like to look at these self-sufficient homes, and think it would be great if more people lived in this fashion, so we didn't just take away from our earth, without returning something back, needlessly.
> The Earthship is an innovative way to use up leftover and wasted materials to build a home that is not only cheap (under $7000 for a basic one), but can be a total survival home, at least for a Minimalist lifestyle minded person.
> 
> It is designed to stay at about 70F year around, and utilizes solar heating and power; so you would need very little extra heat, except in the very coldest days. There are greenhouses built into the house, so you can grow your own fruit and veggies year around, and it is even adaptable to having a fish pond or chicken run, to provide meat if you choose.
> ...



It would help the planet that's for sure.

http://www.ecofriendlyhouses.net/


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

Simon Dale's Hobbit house is the one I'd really like to have.

The Earthships are great as well - I just wonder what kind of problems you'd run into re: permitting ...


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 21, 2014)

I want one!!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Interesting...


----------

